# change your own oil



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
For those of you who change your own oil, how do you do it. I know what to do (duh) but short of buying a vertical pump or buying a lift, or getting oil all over myself under the car, whats your best/favorite method.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

jack up the pass. side of the front end... take off tire too...

take off oil cap on top, then put a drip pan under the oil pan, take off the oil bolt thing.. let it drain.. once it stops (15-20) min later take off filter... fill up new filter, throw it on, replace the oil bolt, fill up 3quarts oil, and 1 quart lucas oil additive.. tkae the car off the jack stands, rotate front/rear tires and your done


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I use ramps. I don't feel comfortable lying so deep under the car even on stands, forget about jack... the hardest part is oil filter.. you have to unscrew it very slowly at the same time applying the pressure on it so it doesn't fall of... once you feel it's free quickly turn it upside (rarely happens cleanly)..

its worth it though


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I pull it into the shop on my lunch break put it on the lift....Hehe, being a tech does have its advantages.
Heres how I do it, leaving out the whole how to get to it problem.
I pull the oil cap off,
pull the drain plug and filter,
check the tire pressures and give a quick look around while the oil is draining,
put a new filter on(Nissan of course) and install the drain plug,
put in new oil: 5W-30 Mobile One
Check all the under hood stuff,
Done, I hope I got everything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Screw that man just pay 20 bucks somewhere and get it done in 10 minutes. Hell with wasting the whole day doing it yourself and having to buy all the crap to do it.. call me lazy but saves me some hassle.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah thats true but its nice to do stuff yourself... kinda gets you attatched to the car. I bring it to my buddies lift and do it there.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

pull into my shop, jack up the front, put stands under it, put drain pan under car, roll under car, remove plug, remove filter, put filter on, drain plug back in, put 3.5 qts of mobil 1, check to make sure belts are still good, drop car, pull it out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *yeah thats true but its nice to do stuff yourself... kinda gets you attatched to the car. I bring it to my buddies lift and do it there. *


ditto.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

When I change the oil on my wife's B13, and I have to get at the filter from underneath, I chock the wheels and trust the scissor jack.
Changing the oil on my S12 is a snap. Because of the RWD configuration, I can get the filter off from above, so I only have to reach underneath the front to drain the oil. The only reason I even have to jack it up is to have room for the oil pan. I can change the oil in 20 minutes flat.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *I use ramps. I don't feel comfortable lying so deep under the car even on stands, forget about jack... *


I agree... it's a great $20 investment for the ramps... no fumbling with the jack, just drive up and get to work.. also useful when working with radiator..etc...



MySoySauceIsForYou said:


> *Screw that man just pay 20 bucks somewhere and get it done in 10 minutes. Hell with wasting the whole day doing it yourself and having to buy all the crap to do it.. call me lazy but saves me some hassle.  *


$20? sure if you want the cheapest filter and crappy oil... for just about that same price you can use a Nissan filter and Mobil 1 if you do it yourself... wasting the whole day??? if you learn to do it you can change the oil in 15 minutes...


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *When I change the oil on my wife's B13, and I have to get at the filter from underneath, I chock the wheels and trust the scissor jack.
> *


Chris, my car fell of scissor jack once while changing flat tire (it was my fault - uneven surface).. car fell on my brake rotor and lower control arm. You maybe cautious and careful with jack , but still please buy $10 stands or something similar.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I use ramps.It's quick and easy that way.I also buy a quart of Walmart's cheapest oil(like 88 cents) and after it has drained almost all the way, I pour it in to flush the last bit of old oil out.I also sometimes change just the oil with the cheap crap and drive on it for a day then change it again to flush out the engine.It may sound anal, but my truck has 194k of city pizza delivery driving on it,so I must be doing something right!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *I use ramps.It's quick and easy that way.I also buy a quart of Walmart's cheapest oil(like 88 cents) and after it has drained almost all the way, I pour it in to flush the last bit of old oil out.I also sometimes change just the oil with the cheap crap and drive on it for a day then change it again to flush out the engine.It may sound anal, but my truck has 194k of city pizza delivery driving on it,so I must be doing something right! *


so in essence, u actually change your oil twice........for one time.....but i do like the idea of buying cheap oil and after the old one is drained put in the cheap one to get those extra loose particles out....in fact thats a real good idea. i think i'll try that next time i change my oil


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

if i die i want to die by my nissan


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

my dad and I change the oil in all the cars, it really only takes 30 minutes, so i think its worth it, what kind of oil does every one use, i saw a 5w-30, i use 10w-30, does it depend on mileage or what? and are nissan filters that good? or is wix fine


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *if i die i want to die by my nissan *


ditto. hope they bury it with me.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I bought one of those Fram Quick Change things. So I dont have to mess with the drain plug anymore.

Other than that I do the usuall. Up on ramps chock the rear wheels, drain the oil, take out the filter, put oil on the gasket of the new filter, put the new filter on, fill it with oil.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> *I bought one of those Fram Quick Change things. *


Never heard of it.. How does it work?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

How to change your oil 
WOMEN:

Pull up to Jiffy Lube when the mileage reaches 3000 since the last oil change. 
Drink a cup of coffee. 
15 minutes later, write a check and leave with a properly maintained vehicle. 
MEN:

Go to O'Reilly auto parts and write a check for 50 dollars for oil, filter, oil lift (AKA kitty litter), hand cleaner and scented tree. 
Discover that the used oil container is full. Instead of taking back to O'Reilly to recycle, dump in hole in backyard. 
Open a beer and drink it. 
Jack car up. Spend 30 minutes looking for jack stands. 
Find jack stands under kid's pedal car. 
In frustration, open another beer and drink it. 
Place drain pan under engine. 
Look for 9/16 box end wrench. 
Give up and use crescent wrench. 
Unscrew drain plug. 
Drop drain plug in pan of hot oil; get hot oil on you in process. 
Clean up. 
Have another beer while oil is draining. 
Look for oil filter wrench. 
Give up; poke oil filter with Phillips screwdriver and twist it off. 
Beer. 
Buddy shows up; finish case with him. Finish oil change tomorrow. 
Next day, drag pan full of old oil out from underneath car. 
Throw oil lift (AKA kitty litter) on oil spilled during step 18. 
Beer. No, drank it all yesterday. 
Walk to 7-11; buy beer. 
Install new oil filter making sure to apply thin coat of clean oil on gasket first 
Dump first quart of fresh oil into engine. 
Remember drain plug from step 11. 
Hurry to find drain plug in drain pan. 
Hurry to replace drain plug before the whole quart of fresh oil drains onto floor. 
Slip with wrench and bang knuckles on frame. 
Bang head on floor board in reaction. 
Begin cussing fit. 
Throw wrench. 
Cuss for additional 10 minutes because the wrench hits the Miss December(1992) poster on the wall. 
Clean up; apply Band-Aid to knuckle. 
Beer. 
Beer. 
Dump in additional 4 quarts of oil. 
36. Beer. 
Lower car from jack stands. 
Accidentally crush one of the jack stands. 
Move car back to apply more oil lift (AKA kitty litter) to fresh oil spilled during step 23. 
Drive car


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Very true, I do it all myself.

I'm not gonna pay somebody to make me feel like less of a car nut and leave the drain lug loose and cause me to lose all my new oil on the way out of the parking lot, then causing a lawsuit. 

All not needed when I can spend $10 more at Autozone for high quality Mobil 1 synthetic oil and a nice filter.


----------



## faze (Apr 8, 2003)

SR20Sentra98 said:


> *I'm not gonna pay somebody to make me feel like less of a car nut and leave the drain lug loose and cause me to lose all my new oil on the way out of the parking lot, then causing a lawsuit.
> *


very true... i dont trust some 16 year old pimple faced burn out getting paid 5.50 a hour with my transportation from point a to point b.... i've heard to many storys of "loose oil filters and loose drain plugs" to trust them sorry.... just my .02


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

I bought a set of Rhino ramps, they come in very handy, whether changing engine oil, tranny fluid, etc.

Its like $8 for four quarts of Castrol GTX and a Supertech filter, and only takes me 20 minutes or so, so it definitely saves me money over a $22.95 quick-change place. And plus, I know that the job was actually done right, with the correct oil and filter.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *Never heard of it.. How does it work? *


http://www.fram.com

Look in the products for the Shure Drain. Blasted flash sites.....

Anyway It keeps the mess down when your undoing the drain plug. I would also purchase one of those clamp things to go around the plastic tube. The tube has a slight tendancy to slide off.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

i change my own oil. quick change places stripped the drain plug in my girlfriends car, a friend of mine left the oilchange place with no oil at all. and back before i started doing my own, i had to my car had to wait in line for 3 hours before it got done and after the fact, i found out they ripped me off and used synthetic blend when i paid for full synthetic. i've been changing my own oil eversince. 

ps- i bought some of those yellow metal ramps once but my bumper wouldn't clear them... are rhino ramps lower, or what?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I now change the oil in my car and my mom's Maxima. I have a set of $20 Rhino ramps that comes in big handy. I also have a cat, so those little containers of scoopable litter come in handy too. When the litter's done, I have several nice containers that can hold about a gallon of motor oil. with a nice screw on top.

For me, it seems to cost more (b/c I like to use the expensive moble one syn) but it's defnately worth it.

I hate when people (mostly women) say to take it to jiffy lube:
jiffy lube is cheaper...that's b/c they use crappy oil and filters
jiffy lube is faster...that's b/c I let ALL (as much as possible) of the oil drain out before I fill it back up.
it makes a mes to do it in the garage...it makes a mess when the drain plug comes loose.

last time I did the maxima, the filter and plug were n so tight, I thought I'd have to strip the plug and leave the filter as is (thank you craftsman strap-wrench).

As long as I drive a car, I will be the only one who changes the oil.


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

I change my oil myself and I usually get it all over me. I dont care, that's what soap is for. It wasnt so bad last time though, just a little on me. I drive it up on ramps, I dont trust the jack. I like knowing that I can do things to my car. Plus, I HATE going to get it changed, Id rather just do it myself.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Jack the car up, drain the oil, put new oil in, change filter, turn car on, check oil. Done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I change my oil without ever jacking up the car. It's fast too. With our filter location, there is no need for jacks, and the drain plug is accessible when you lie in front of the car with your arm extended to the backside of the drain pan. The only downside to this is that the car is level, so you may not get every ounce of old oil out, but the garages all do it with the car level, so it can't be all that bad. Any opinions? I also have the Fram SureDrain installed, so I don't get messy.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

My driveway has a little bit of an uphill to it, so I can back the car up the driveway, and at the to pof the hill, there's anough clearance where the ground slopes down that I don't have to jack the car up. Put it in gear, set the parking brake, and it's good. I put the drain pan under the engine, take the bolt off, and let it drain. While it's doing that, I'll have the dipstick out, and top off my wiper fluid, etc. By that time, the oil is pretty well drained, so I put the bolt back in, and move the drain pan over and get the filter off the car. Rub some oil on the new filter, (Fram, in this case) and install it. Wipe off any excess oil thats dripped anywhere, and go back to the top. Dump in about 3.75 qts. of Castrol 10w30, start 'er up, and let it run a few minutes. Shut down, and recheck oil for leaks. Oil's always on the full line on the dipstick. Repeat after one month.

On a side note here, my car's getting pretty close to 100K. I've planned on switching to synthetic oil at 100K, but does it really matter? I've heard a lot of different opinions on this, and I don't know which would be best for my car. I know that if I switch, I'd better not switch back to regular oil, but that's all I know.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Maybe this thread should be made a sticky.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I use a ghetto method. I run the pass. side tires up onto a curb where the car is raised on the right side. Remove drain plug and let oil drain out with the oil filler cap removed. While it's draining, I'll remove the old filter and rub a little new oil on the new oil filter gasket/seal. I usually take a little time to clean the motor while I'm in there. Replace the drain plug and thread on the new filter, tighten the filter a 1/4 turn, and add some fresh Castrol GTX to the crankcase. Start the car, check 4 leaks, and back car off of curb if there aren't any. 4 qts. of oil and a Nissan filter cost me around $10 compared to $25 and up wherever else. However, if it's way too cold, I'll just take it to the dealer, but that rarely happens.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Should I keep using Mobil 1 Syn? This stuff keeps driving the price WAY up.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *When I change the oil on my wife's B13, and I have to get at the filter from underneath, *


no no not the GA16... hehe i hated that about my 94.. RIP

let the car idle for 15 min
lift the car, pull in the oil pan
remove the plug.. watch out hot oil.
remove cap unscrew filter
let drain for 3 hours  got a problem with that buddy..go play xbox or vacuum the car.. whatever take up time... change plugs if needed..

buy the time you clean everything up. put in a little bit of oil into the filter wetting the black rubber on the nissan filter..(helps on start up)

bring the car down. add oil. and your done...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Should I keep using Mobil 1 Syn? This stuff keeps driving the price WAY up. *


If you plan on keeping this engine for a long time, I'd keep using it.Otherwise, just use normal oil.It will still return a reasonable service life.I am sometimes bad to my vehicles and skip the changes for like 10k mi(3 mos) so for me,it winds up being good insurance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, the thing is I'm not planning on keeping the engine too much longer. I got an Aveneir in my future plans and I hope to have the new engine in by the end of 2003. I'm also really good about my changing, I usually change right on the 3000mi mark, new filter every time and 3.5qt of Mobile 1. (I drive very little, even though I do alot of trips from tampa to orlando. I've only put 20K on my car since I bought it...Apr 2001...and the car itself only has 40K on the odo)

There are 2 things that drive me to using the expensive stuff.
1. I drive the car really, REALLY hard. I shift my auto, I love the WOT (besides the fact that I NEED WOT just to pass the little corolla in front of me), my driving gives me about 25mpg HIGHWAY!!! LOL
2. Even after my swap, the old engine will hopefully have a new life with someone else. I will prolly be selling the engine and tranny on the boards or Ebay. I'd like the engine to be in good shape and be well maintained.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.griotsgarage.com/catalog.jsp?L1=L1_2000&L2=L2_2050&SKU=10186
http://www.mytoolstore.com/astro/asthan11.html
http://www.tools-plus.com/ast7815.html

What about something like that?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wierd, I don't see why anyone would want to pump it out of the top (it does keep you from going under the car), but you're not getting all the oil out. I wouldn't get it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
According to them, you get more oil out then the drain method since since you can reach all the low spots. Besides, we all know from this thread the only way to really do a full oil change is to get rid of the old, put in some chep new, then drive for a day, then get rid of the cheap new, and put in the good stuff. And what does it matter if you don't get a cup of oil. You didin't have to get under the car, or get dirty. Plus its already in a container.

Seth


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm...we usually use RAMPS to get the car up. Place bricks on the back tires, lift up the hand breaks and start doing the oil change. The only B#% sometimes is to remove the oil filter. Sometimes we take it to the shop, and those idiots there screw that thing on sooo F*ing tight!!!!!!! So when we do it ourselves its such a @#$#@ to remove!!! 
Jack Stands are not that bad either. Just remember to put it in the right place! The car will not fall off either unless you are a really really stupid idiot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, there are 2 tools that you can get for the oil filter that will make it come off with no problem. You can either go to auto zone and get an oil filter socket of go to sears and get a strap wrench set.

the oil filter socket is a big socket that goes around the filter and hooks onto your 3/8" socket. It grips onto the oil filter like a socket wrench hooks onto a hex bolt. I believe the GA16 uses size 'H'. I have one and I've never had a problem getting my oil filter off no matter how tight.

as a last resort, punch a screw driver straight through the oil filter and twist it off.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> 
> as a last resort, punch a screw driver straight through the oil filter and twist it off. *


next time just wrap oil filter with sandpaper and twist away


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *I use a ghetto method. I run the pass. side tires up onto a curb where the car is raised on the right side. Remove drain plug and let oil drain out with the oil filler cap removed. While it's draining, I'll remove the old filter and rub a little new oil on the new oil filter gasket/seal. I usually take a little time to clean the motor while I'm in there. Replace the drain plug and thread on the new filter, tighten the filter a 1/4 turn, and add some fresh Castrol GTX to the crankcase. Start the car, check 4 leaks, and back car off of curb if there aren't any. 4 qts. of oil and a Nissan filter cost me around $10 compared to $25 and up wherever else. However, if it's way too cold, I'll just take it to the dealer, but that rarely happens. *



DAMN...THAT IS DAMN GHEETTO!!! you can't spare 20 bucks for jackstands or ramps??


----------



## dragonfli_x (Apr 18, 2003)

What tools do you need to do this? I don't mess with my GF car much, and I finally persuaded her to let me do her oil change... 

sorry for defiling your board, I don't own a Nissan, but I'd like to be well versed in this awesome import if at all possible!

out of curiousity, what oil should you use when you get FI?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dragonfli_x said:


> *What tools do you need to do this? I don't mess with my GF car much, and I finally persuaded her to let me do her oil change...
> 
> sorry for defiling your board, I don't own a Nissan, but I'd like to be well versed in this awesome import if at all possible!
> 
> out of curiousity, what oil should you use when you get FI? *


 FI? forced induction? FI or N/A, doesn't really change oil choices.

Castrol GTX is fine, Mobil 1 Synthetic is my fav. I believe the lower bolt is 12mm or 14mm. For the filter, only use Nissan OEM (it's the best one) and either use a craftsman Strap wrench or a oil filter ratchet socket (size 'H' for GA16DE) to get it off.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I tried changing it once and what a friggin fiasco. I jacked it up and felt all extra unsafe. By the time I looked through the manual and found out where everything is, went to Auto Zone and my friend's houses trying to get oil wrenchs that sucked, I drain the oil and can't get the damn filter off. The dealer had it on WAY TOO TIGHT. I thought about the screwdriver thing but my know it all dad said it'd get oil all over the place and I might just break it and not be able to get the threaded part off. I always feel like a little b*tch whenever I go to the dealer and get my oil changed (it's 18.50$ there) though. It's like all of a sudden I know nothing about my car. I have to go and buy that size H socket wrench attachment, some ramps, and SYNTH(wooo hooo!!!) for my next change. 

My ? is if I stab the screwdriver in the screwed on tight oil filter ... what happens? What do I do from there to get it off? 

I don't want another "I told you so" incident with my pops... Thanks


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I woudl just buy a strap wrench, I got one at autozone for 5 bucks 2 days ago... and it helps out an unbelievable amount... just look near the oil filter section!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

That oil filter socket thingy works wonders on removing a tight ass oil filter, it's all i ever use. Bought mine at advance auto parts works great...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Where does everyone drop off their used oil?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Discount auto lets me dump it in their tank for free. I'll bring in 3 gallons at a time and they'll just say "go ahead, right in the back"


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Most auto parts stores like Auto Zone and O'Reilly's take used oil; you can just call and check, that's what I did.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Still wondering though... what happens if you stab the oil filter with the screwdriver???


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I use ramps and fold out a cardboard box under my work area. 
Drain the oil hot to get out the most debris. 
I change the oil about every 2000 miles so I only change the filter on every other oil change. 
Lube the filter seal to ensure a thigh secure fit.
Use Gunk Motor Flush every 6months – 1year or until the crankcase is spotless.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *Lube the filter seal to ensure a thigh secure fit.
> *


You mean tight secure fit.. right?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Choopsticks said:


> *You mean tight secure fit.. right? *



NO! I meant *thigh* secure fit.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Well if you don't have jacks or ramps or lifts or any of that fancy smancy stuff.... then if you got a ditch around your house.... pull your car over it and straddle it where you just lay int he ditch under your car with lotsa room and change it like I do .

I not talking about drive THROUGH the ditch.... but like drive along the way it's going where your left tires are on the left side of the ditch and right tires are on right side of ditch where you can lie underneath. Can't do it with some ditches though.... gotta be a narrow one that's deep enough.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Gee to the hetto.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

just changed/in process of changing oil. damn oil filter. i punched holes with the screwdriver, and used leverage to turn that ho. finally got it off tho. as for oil level not sure how much i should put in, friend told me to check the oil thingie but i can't really tell the level.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah, how much oil should i put in the ga16?


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

3 and 3/8 qts. is how much my good man.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I jack the car with a little hydralic jack and put stands under it. I use the center beam under the engine to jack it up. Put stand under front cross memeber. Open the cap on top, drop the drip pan, and pull the plug. To keep things clean it's important it let it sit @ least 10 minutes. Because I do my own oil I don't screw the filter on so tight I can't get it off, but I do have a "wrech" when getting to a car that someone else did it on. Twist the filter and flip it up and carefully take down. Treat the new filter with a little oil around the ring to ensure a good seal. Tighten down hand tight. Put the plug in. At this point I still leave the car up and the pan under the car. Fill with just over 3 quarts, because I'm not measuring out 3/8. If no leaks (and there never is). Screw on cap, pull pan, drop car. I usually take my time and it turns out to be ~1/2hour.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

IMO Mobile 1 is way overrated. I prefer Castrol GTX. The stuff always looks brand new when I change it every three months, whether it be 2,000 or 5,000 miles.


----------



## zakezuke (Mar 22, 2003)

I know I used Castrol 20/50 in another engine for roughly 200,000 miles of it's life. 

The longest hard run I made with it is Seattle to LA in 14 hours, basicly consuming 10gal of fuel every 2.5hrs.

I can say the engine is still very much operational. Compression is solid.... though I will admit cylinder #4 is oil soiled, I think that is to be expected after 360,000 miles.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

Okay, I read through the entire thread but I didn't see what I was looking for. What kind of tricks do you guys have for making a CLEAN removal of the oil filter?

See, I'm coming from the BMW world where I change the oil in my 82 320i. You have to remove three fourths of the intake to even see the filter. But I could still do it in about 20 minutes it all is going smooth.

I took one look at the filter on that SR20 engine and thought "geez, oil's going to dump all over when I pull it off!" Maybe keep a bowl of some sort underneath the filter when I'm pulling it off?

I've only had my car for about a month, but I'll be changing the oil this week since I'm making a long trek up to Vancouver from Seattle.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

In the SR20DE you can take the filter off from the top. Drain the oil
first then the filter. I never had any oil leak out. I even dump some new
oil in the new filter then put it on and still no oil gets out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

u serious? Everytime I take my oil filter out, there's plenty that dumps out, I just make sure to have the pan underneath the filter and that I'm out of the way of the spillage. I always get plenty on the axle that needs to be wiped off.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> u serious? Everytime I take my oil filter out, there's plenty that dumps out, I just make sure to have the pan underneath the filter and that I'm out of the way of the spillage. I always get plenty on the axle that needs to be wiped off.


After i let the pan drain..there is no spillage...maybe i am just lucky? I have
not had a problem yet. I have another change coming up this weekend too. 
80K miles now...


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

if anyone happens to be reading this at the moment. Could you post a message as to which oil filter would go with a 99 Sentra SE-Limited? I picked one up from a local Nissan dealer, but I'm a little worried as only the SR20DET in an S15 RHD Nissan is listed. No Sentra or anything.

They gave me part# 15208-65F00

Thanks!

_edit: sorry, just found the parts database on sentra.net! I know I know...SEARCH!!!_


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

clsindustries said:


> if anyone happens to be reading this at the moment. Could you post a message as to which oil filter would go with a 99 Sentra SE-Limited? I picked one up from a local Nissan dealer, but I'm a little worried as only the SR20DET in an S15 RHD Nissan is listed. No Sentra or anything.
> 
> They gave me part# 15208-65F00
> 
> ...


Jus tell them 98 (or any 95-98) 200sx SE-R. The people at the dealership are idiots. It's hard to find things for the SE-L b/c no one knows what an SE-L is. The thing is, it's the exact same parts as a 98 200sx SE-R, so when you go to order things, you may have less trouble if you jus tell them it's a 98 SE-R.


----------



## Bolt21 (Sep 3, 2003)

The filters i buy from the dealership don't even have my car listed on the box. I guess 200sx's are "outdated" or something. It's interesting that the filters I buy for my 98 200sx se-r also fit my 03 Pathfinder, same part #. Very convienient.


----------



## jere (Nov 27, 2003)

*if anyone is still reading this thread*

ok every one likes the scissior jacks place for jacking the
front up. but where do the jack stands go then?

i got this book chilton for the sentra/pulsar/nx 82-96
in place of the missing manual that comes with the car.
the thing tells me to check my owners manual for the 
correct points!! wtf! it goes on to give general jacking
points for other cars where they just took 5 pictures of 
jackstands. 

i would just drive up a ramp but the front bumper just
plows the damn ramps around cuz its so low!
so i went out and bought a little floor jack. 
so the question arises where do i jack ?

the cars an nx2l 91 can i jack the thing that goes to the 
to the front towing hook?
my jacks got a cup doggamn it! 
if any one has actualy read this long ass thing 
what do i do? help


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

for the front... i always use the the tow hooks or the control arms... but i have 200sx... but i guess this is true for any other cars, because this is where we put the jacks for our civic, integra, and impreza...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

hehehe I buy my own oil
take it to my friends shop that has lifts and lift it drain oil put new filter on lower it put in fresh oil


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Returning to Ramps / Fram Oil filter*

Ramps are my choice now, I've used jack and stands for a while but taking them from were I store 'em is a pain in the ass.

A couple weeks ago I got a pair of ramps (haven't used to change oil) 'cause I think it's the best/safest way to do it.

There's a trick to loose oil filter with a regular oil filter wrench.... try either a LAAARRRGGGEEE rubber band or Sand paper between the filter and the strap of the wrench... it increases the grip (low side wrenches are unavailable here)

I use the flushing procedure (low quality oil) but I leave them for 1k miles.... and then I use Mobil 1....

*But I've a question....:* _*¿Why don't U use Fram filters?*_ *I use double guard... the one with teflon (not so easy to find here) and my engine runs smoother with it.*

The OEM Nissan oil filters I can get here are terrible, at least the ones that Dealers sold here

:cheers:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well I have tried ramps and stands but with my Extreme bumper it is hard to get a jack under it (stock heighth) and ramps are even harder.



manuelga said:


> Ramps are my choice now, I've used jack and stands for a while but taking them from were I store 'em is a pain in the ass.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I got a pair of ramps (haven't used to change oil) 'cause I think it's the best/safest way to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I also use Castrol Synthec Blend 10/30


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

> $20? sure if you want the cheapest filter and crappy oil... for just about that same price you can use a Nissan filter and Mobil 1 if you do it yourself... wasting the whole day??? if you learn to do it you can change the oil in 15 minutes...


I agree...heard too many bad storys about oil places.
Plus I like to spend the extra for the better stuff...and I tend to trinker around cleaning or do something else whilethe oil is drailing and I like to add a oil treatment. I normally spend about an hour


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*DuraBlend*

I've been running Valvoline DuraBlend (and using Valvoline filters) on my '99 Sentra since it had 45K miles back in May. Now have 70K on the car. I change the oil approximately every 2K-2.5K miles, so hopefully this should make the engine last a LONG time. Anyone agree? Disagree?


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

MySoySauceIsForYou said:


> Screw that man just pay 20 bucks somewhere and get it done in 10 minutes. Hell with wasting the whole day doing it yourself and having to buy all the crap to do it.. call me lazy but saves me some hassle.


The whole day? Yeah, right. 94 Altima. 15mins to pullthe car in, change oil, pull car out, clean up. Chronoed it. 15 flat. Didn't even get much oil on my hands. So for those of you that think it's tricky and messy, you get the hang of it after bout 6-7 times. Given you have the right tools of course.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Build your own ramps*

You can build your own ramps if you (& anybody) are good with tools and wood.

Some wood boards and screws can be used to build your height adjusted ramps.

I'll be out of town (the forum & web also) for Christmas & New Year's Eve, but when I return I'll made a blue print..... I didn't do them for me 'cause lack of space to store 'em.



FatBoy4 said:


> Well I have tried ramps and stands but with my Extreme bumper it is hard to get a jack under it (stock heighth) and ramps are even harder.



_*I'm going to drive my car for +/- 150miles in a few hours heheh*_ :fluffy:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

But.... Where's the pleasure to check your car.... avoid the plug to drop into the oil pan.... and that stuff....

_*Girls buys shoes, handbags & dresses spending the whole weekend.....

Why we guys can't spend a day changing our car's oil.*_​


Kurt said:


> The whole day? Yeah, right. 94 Altima. 15mins to pullthe car in, change oil, pull car out, clean up. Chronoed it. 15 flat. Didn't even get much oil on my hands. So for those of you that think it's tricky and messy, you get the hang of it after bout 6-7 times. Given you have the right tools of course.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it takes me about 45min but I like to let the car sit and drip for like 15-30 b4 I fill it back up.


----------



## MattR (Dec 2, 2003)

hey, i usually use a little compressed air in the oil cap hole on top to help drain the last of the old oil. and ramps are so much easier to use and faster than jacking it up and putting it on stands.

that reminds me, im probably due for an oil change soon, ill check tomorrow. later.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm due for one, 'nother project for this week.


----------

